# The Chimaera theater



## darthray

This is my small and cozy little room, for a 7.1.4 (two subs) system.

*Dimension
- *12 ft wide x 18 ft long and 8 ft high.

*AMPs*

Outlaw Audio 7700 (7 channels at 200 watts under 8 Ohms/300 watts under 4 Ohms load, all channels driven, from 20 to 20000Hz) for the L,C,R, SR, SBR, SBL and SL (dictated 20 amp circuit breaker, no protection).
Outlaw Audio 5000 (5 channels at 120 watts under 8 Ohms/180 watts under 4 Ohms load, all channels driven, from 20 to 20000Hz) using only 4 channels, for the FTL, FTR, BTR and BTL for Atmos ceiling duty, (also a dictated 15 amp circuit breaker, also no protection [new picture on page 3, post 107]).
Outlaw Audio 2200 x 2, (single channel at 200 watts under 8 Ohms/300 watts under 4 Ohms load, from 20 to 20000Hz), for the 2 buttkickers, one more 15 amp circuit, same one use for the Electronics below (just no protection).
* Electonics*
For the equipment below, same 15 amp circuit breaker as the SMS-1 and the Outlaw Audio 2200.
- Velodyne SMS-1 for volume control for the two Buttkickers (no protection).

Panamax power conditioner/protection, also on that 15 amp circuit (providing power for the equipment below).
Marantz AV7706 AVP
Panasonic DP-UB820 Blu-ray 4K player
JVC x590r 4K/UHD projector
* Speakers*


aperion Verus Grand Towers
aperion Verus Grand Center
aperion Verus Grand Bookshelf x 4 for side and back surrounds.
SVS Elevation x 4 for the ceiling surrounds (pictures on page 3).

*Subs*
- Rythmik FV18 x 2 (another dictated 20 amps with no protection). SVS PB13 Ultra x 2 on these pictures, and got replace by the FV18. New pictures of the Rythmik are now added on this thread.

* Total electrical power for this small room*
Four circuits for that room only, two 15 amps and two 20 amps;
-one 20 Amps for the two subs
-one 20 Amp for the main Amp (7 channel)
-one 15 Amp for the other Amp (4 channel, for ceiling duty)
-one 15 Amp for all Electronics (AVP, projector and 4K player)
Yes, I like overkill, not to starve the dual Amps and two Subs due to a circuit been overload.

*Screen*
- Carada Criterion 114", 16/9 aspect ratio (rest in peace, Carada made great screen, but are no longer in business).

*Other*
- Soudocity outriggers for the towers and center stand (a nice little addition for the look of the speakers).

2 buttkickers under the two main chair (no longer in use after having my new FV18's subs).
The side tables are actual real Goldberg movie reel, not replica.
Screen move sideways, to be center (pictures of the sliding system, on page 3).
Four Cooling fans for the AVP (2 for the AV7705) and the main Amp (2 for the 7700), with one control unit with dual temperatures sensor, since the AVP and Amp, will have different temperature.
Inteset remote control, that replace my previous Logitech Audyssey 650
*Future projects*
- Getting install a protection system for the whole house, before the main house breaker (very cheap considering the value of the equipments, [around $200]).

Some new pictures have been added lately, throughout this thread, including some of the ceiling speakers that were added, and a new sliding system for the screen


Darth


----------



## darthray

The screen is in the close position (not watching movies).








This is the position, the screen is when we watch a movie (slide to left), the speakers are aperion Verus grand series (towers and center in this picture) and the subs are SVS PB13 Ultra








JVC RS45/X30 and some of the 4 aperion bookshelf (two front seats on this one, back to three front seats, picture on post 27)








A different view 








In-wall Oppo103, Outlaw 7700 (and Onkko PRS886 soon to be replace by Marantz AV8801, and now been replace with an AV7702mkII). 








The in-wall from the back (new picture, with the extra amp on post 76). 








This is one of my 3 cats, when it come to movies, he always come down to watch it with us while the other 2 are no where to be seen.. 








Some DIY speakers cable even if it is only to show a few feet 


















The entrance, pictures of the new side poster, on post 25.


----------



## darthray

A few changes that I have done.

Before 








After 








Before, notice the paint color that could not be match properly. 








After, gone 









I love the new look, when you enter the room, the death star really jump out.
Also my Theater name is the CHIMAERA, a Star Destroyer from Episode VI of the Star Wars saga.
I think it fit the room for my theme.


Darth


----------



## darthray

A custom made welcoming poster and a custom made plaque, of my Theater 








First thing you see as you enter the room 








View from the other side








A view of one of my custom made speaker wire, and my Outriggers.
This is where you can learn to make your own, with some effort and not that much money
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-s...auties-how-make-your-own-high-end-cables.html 








A schematic of a Star Destroyer print and the one below is the history of the Chimaera Star Destroyer 









This last picture show how nice the piano black finish is for reflecting it's surrounding. You can see the right schematic picture that are on the right, right on that surround speaker.


Darth


----------



## Latinoheat

Pretty awesome, I like the theme and name for your Theater, what are your room dimensions? And what seating distance are your front seats? It must sound amazing with those speakers, good job with the custom speaker cabling and in wall components too.


----------



## darthray

Latinoheat said:


> Pretty awesome, I like the theme and name for your Theater, what are your room dimensions? And what seating distance are your front seats? It must sound amazing with those speakers, good job with the custom speaker cabling and in wall components too.


Thanks so much for the compliment 

My room is around 12 x 18 feet's.
My first row is around 10 from eye ball to the screen (114"). 

It does sound amazing
And sound even more better on the center seat, when the front row was a 3 seat in the front 

Not showed on the pics, but since my wife give me such a free reign to buy equipment that take months to pay, to make me happy 

I thought to go for 2 very good spot and none perfect 

For the speaker cables and in wall components, It was a look thing only, a finishing touch.
But did end-up spending lots of money on it. 

So Thank You for noticing 


Ray


----------



## Franin

Very nice room Ray! I'm glad to see members actually treating there rooms 

Well done mate 


Frank


----------



## devotech

Love the setup Ray. The Star Wars stuff is great.


----------



## darthray

Franin said:


> Very nice room Ray! I'm glad to see members actually treating there rooms
> 
> Well done mate
> 
> 
> Frank





devotech said:


> Love the setup Ray. The Star Wars stuff is great.



Thanks guys 


Ray


----------



## Cksqurd

Nice looking room. I like the theme of the room also.


----------



## DavidK442

Some serious gear in a very personalized space.
Nice to see the Star Wars memorabilia.


----------



## darthray

Cksqurd said:


> Nice looking room. I like the theme of the room also.


You also have a nice set-up 

How can I add a link of my theater on my signature like you did?
If I look under my user name, I can Edit everything but my signature 



DavidK442 said:


> Some serious gear in a very personalized space.
> Nice to see the Star Wars memorabilia.


Under post #4 , the second picture is a Star Wars serialize beer stein (mug) right under the surround speaker.
My wife bought it for me way back in the 90"s
And for the equipment it was a lot of patience to get one thing at the time, as budget permitted.
For the space, if it was not of Star Wars back in the 70's leaving such an impression when I was a teen.
I would never got into the hobby of home theater, music yes, because of my father Loves for quality equipment.
So thought the name of the ship/theme was appropriate 

Thank you all for the compliments


Ray


----------



## DavidK442

darthray said:


> How can I add a link of my theater on my signature like you did?
> If I look under my user name, I can Edit everything but my signature
> 
> Ray


Did you click on "User CP"? (Control Panel)
When I do that "Edit Signature" is one of the options and clicking on it open a text box that allows you to insert a link.


----------



## Cksqurd

darthray said:


> You also have a nice set-up
> 
> 
> How can I add a link of my theater on my signature like you did?
> If I look under my user name, I can Edit everything but my signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under post #4 , the second picture is a Star Wars serialize beer stein (mug) right under the surround speaker.
> My wife bought it for me way back in the 90"s
> And for the equipment it was a lot of patience to get one thing at the time, as budget permitted.
> For the space, if it was not of Star Wars back in the 70's leaving such an impression when I was a teen.
> I would never got into the hobby of home theater, music yes, because of my father Loves for quality equipment.
> So thought the name of the ship/theme was appropriate
> 
> 
> Thank you all for the compliments
> 
> 
> Ray


 Thanks . My signature looked funky until I found this thread.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...08-how-do-i-add-custom-link-my-signature.html
Hope it helps you like it did me.


----------



## darthray

Cksqurd said:


> Thanks . My signature looked funky until I found this thread.
> http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...08-how-do-i-add-custom-link-my-signature.html
> Hope it helps you like it did me.



Thanks
I will give it a shot


Ray


----------



## darthray

DavidK442 said:


> Did you click on "User CP"? (Control Panel)
> When I do that "Edit Signature" is one of the options and clicking on it open a text box that allows you to insert a link.



Thanks
I did found it about an hour later
Right now I am trying to make it work with the name of my theater only.


Ray


----------



## johnnygrandis

That is a great setup you have there !


----------



## ratm

What a great HT. How did you go about configuring your acoustic panels?


----------



## darthray

johnnygrandis said:


> That is a great setup you have there !


Thank You 


ratm said:


> What a great HT. How did you go about configuring your acoustic panels?


Just the basics. 

I use a mirror with the help of my wife 

She move the mirror on the front, left and right walls and then the ceiling.
Where ever I could see the tweeter from the left, right or center speakers.
I put a piece of tape and cover the space around with it.
The floor is carpet, so no worry there 

I use some cheap panels from Parts Express since in those day my budget was a lot more restricted.
I must say it work out fine 

At first, I had also done the back walls with panels for the bass and surrounds.
Then remove them to make to make the room more lively in the back, since Our hearing is not as sensitive and make the surrounds more lively. 

I hope this help a little.


Ray


----------



## jpang

Nice setup. Do you have any issues with projector reflections on the verus's since they're glossy? Right now that's one of the main things i'm worried about if i get a set of them.


----------



## darthray

jpang said:


> Nice setup. Do you have any issues with projector reflections on the verus's since they're glossy? Right now that's one of the main things i'm worried about if i get a set of them.


Thanks 

No reflections issue at all since the center is angle-up and the mains are tow-in.
No reflection from the subs, since it is a different finish.
It would have been nice to get the subs in glossy black for a perfect match, but then the reflection would have been an issue due to my placement choice. 

With a front projector, the center need to be below or above the screen and should be angle-up or down for best result, as trying to get the center tweeter aiming at the same heights as the main (unless you got an acoustic transparent screen, and then you do not see the center). 

And in most room, the mains need to be tow-in a little for best stereo results. 

Hope this give you some reinsurance about the reflection.
If you get them, make sure to post your thoughts on the aperion tread. 

All the best


Ray


----------



## Geoff4RFC

Amazing effort!! Looking good man, one question, do you like Star Wars? J/K You've done great work. I love your acoustic panels, I recently have taken advantage of the sonic benefit from adding those to my room. 


Great work dude, awesome gear, would love to check it out!!! congrats on your Marantz!


----------



## cesar123

Really digging this space. Nice job!


----------



## darthray

Geoff4RFC said:


> Amazing effort!! Looking good man, one question, do you like Star Wars? J/K You've done great work. I love your acoustic panels, I recently have taken advantage of the sonic benefit from adding those to my room.
> 
> 
> Great work dude, awesome gear, would love to check it out!!! congrats on your Marantz!


Thanks for the compliment
Yes I take great pride in my equipment's, and also as you have started to experience your-self, acoustic panels are equally important 

When Star Wars came out back in the 70s
I was just a teen and when the Star Destroyer went by in the first scene, it was Holly Molly
About 20 years ago, I was reading a Star Wars book and found out that one of the Star Destroyer that escape at the end of episode VI was the Chimaera and was second in command, before the Super Star Destroyer that got destroyed in that movie (click on the last picture on post #4 and zoom in, you should be able to read the full history of the Chimaera). 

I like the name as it was different and about a Star Destroyer.
So I decided to use this as my theme for my theater 



cesar123 said:


> Really digging this space. Nice job!


Thank You


Ray


----------



## darthray

I also replace the left and right sides posters of my entrance (post #4 , first picture) with these.


This one, is on the left side (24x36) 









This one, is on the right side (24x32)









It was not easy to find two frames with the same look, height and design, with a different width.
The frames are from Amazon.ca, the posters are from Aliexpress. 

Work out perfect, and inch and a half from the back corner wall for both;
Left one, inch and a half to the corner wall (24 x 36)
Right one, inch and a half to the light switch plate (24 x 32) since they were different posters size. 
What are the odds 


Ray


----------



## darthray

*Rest in Peace my little Buddy
Aug 27th 2006 - May 25th 2015*

Watching movies without You, will not be the same!!!




















Today is the fourth year since you are gone.
I thought to post these little words here, instead of your second and third year passing celebration of Life post (65).
Since You like to be so much with me when watching a movie.
While four year is a long time ago, I still think of You very often and miss You very much.
You were so Special in so many way.

My sweet little Smoky, today is the fifth anniversary since your passing.
Still thinking of you very often! Your little sister Sammy, sure does not get along with her new small brother. As she was, with you.
See you back in a year, my little Friend.

That year has pass, its been six years already my little friend. Mom and I still miss you very much, and always will.

Another year, has pass without you my little friend
Even after seven years, I still miss you and think of you often. Watching a movie without you on my laps, looking at the screen will never be the same.


Daddy
With all his Love. 
Daddy


----------



## darthray

Back to 3 front seats in the front and look better.









Sound great, also got the new posters installed in the front entrance.

My little Buddy is now part of the Theater, where He like to be
In the show case box, the stone is made of Granit. It is perfectly polish and with His picture.
Took me a few months to find a place for this custom work, but was worth-it.










Ray


----------



## stikle

I love your equipment closet. I'd love to have a house some day with a dedicated room I can build out like that. 

Great theater!


----------



## darthray

stikle said:


> I love your equipment closet. I'd love to have a house some day with a dedicated room I can build out like that.
> 
> Great theater!


Thank You 

Yes it is a nice thing to own your own house, I bought mine when I was 42.
Then it allow you to do like I did, cut a wall and put all the gears inside the wall. 

Good Luck for the future, meanwhile enjoy your system 


Ray


----------



## stikle

Oh, I HAVE a house. Bought it with my ex when I was 35. 

There's just no dedicated room, and no way to make one without adding on. Maybe in the next house.


----------



## darthray

stikle said:


> Oh, I HAVE a house. Bought it with my ex when I was 35.
> 
> There's just no dedicated room, and no way to make one without adding on. Maybe in the next house.



Nothing wrong with that!
At least you have a 7.2.4 system and I am still into 7.2.


One day, I want to do-it too.
Since the day I got the AV8801, I felt in Love with music again, so I do not want to downgrade to a cheaper Audio Processor.
So I am just waiting very patiently that DTS come on board and buy the AV880? or maybe something else that can be refer as reference Audio Processor (around $4000).
I understand the diminish return point, but this would be my last up-grade due to my age.


Getting 2 more pair of my current surrounds speaker. 
https://www.aperionaudio.com/speakers/speakers-by-series/verus/verus-grand-bookshelf-speaker and matching amp for my Outlaw Audio 7700
http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/7500.html


So I have to be patient for this kind of money.
Last up-grade and I do not want any "what if".


Enjoy your system


Ray


----------



## Jmalvar919

*My Home Theater Setup*

Just wanted to share my Home Theater Setup.

LG 55" 4K
Pioneer Elite SC-81 
Oppo 103 
Bowers & Wilkins CM5
Bowers & Wilkins CM Centre
SVS PB-1000
LaCie 4TB HD Keep all my movies and music, currently hooked up with my Oppo 103

Short Video


----------



## chevpowr

Nice room! is all the sound stuff on the walls to reduce echo?


----------



## darthray

chevpowr said:


> Nice room! is all the sound stuff on the walls to reduce echo?



Yes it is
In my case, I have no echo at all


It is call, "room acoustic treatments"
I did just the basic, but a lot more could be done (bass trap, unfortunately I do not have the room in corner to do those).


See post #19 of this tread for basic information.


For your info, room acoustic treatments IS has important as your speakers and the quality of your electronics. You can take some very good speakers in a bad room (no acoustic) and will sound worst than much lower costing speakers with good room acoustic.


Not everyone can do room treatment like I did.
Book shelves, curtains over windows... can help, just have to use your imagination 
Any little bit help!


Hope this little bit of info help.


Ray


----------



## kevinlg

darthray said:


> *Rest in Peace my little Buddy*
> *Aug 27th 2006 - May 25th 2015*
> 
> Watching movies without You, will not be the same.


I'm really sorry for your loss, Ray. Here is my companion that I hope is watching 4k films with me from kitty heaven. He loved being outside and that Brookstone lazy boy was his, and when we wanted to get rid of it, he wouldn't get off it because it was his so we put it outside and he would still only hang out on that thing! I miss him every day.


----------



## darthray

kevinlg said:


> I'm really sorry for your loss, Ray. Here is my companion that I hope is watching 4k films with me from kitty heaven. He loved being outside and that Brookstone lazy boy was his, and when we wanted to get rid of it, he wouldn't get off it because it was his so we put it outside and he would still only hang out on that thing! I miss him every day.


 
For " I miss him every day." I am sure you are!
And also sorry for your lost, he was a cute little fellow!


Thank for the picture and the story about the chair, show how much you Loved Him.
He has the same eyes and colors has my little Sammy, a female that can be a brat


We both love our little friends, and two different cats that love to watch movies is very rare


Best regards my friend.


Ray


----------



## alabamaroberts

Awesome looking theater! How did you do those braided speaker wires? Those look amazing!


----------



## darthray

alabamaroberts said:


> Awesome looking theater! How did you do those braided speaker wires? Those look amazing!



Thanks for the compliment


For the wires, look here.
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/89-sp...auties-how-make-your-own-high-end-cables.html
Lots of reading and a lots of good information's.


Mine are somewhere in there.
Save the link and you can make some nice looking wires for cheap


Ray


----------



## RHarmonson

Very nice!

I feel inspired. Perhaps a projector is my next big purchase after my wallet recovers from speakers and subs.

Absolutely amazing room and AV setup, Ray.


----------



## darthray

RHarmonson said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I feel inspired. Perhaps a projector is my next big purchase after my wallet recovers from speakers and subs.
> 
> Absolutely amazing room and AV setup, Ray.



Thank you


Another Big thanks for the "like" on post #27 
This little guy was a lot more than a cat that become part of your family.
He was a friend to me. There was not a single day that he would not wait at the door for me, when I was coming back from work, always there.
My wife and I still have tears, when we talk about him.


I am glad my room inspired you.
A front projector is a very nice addition to have, as long you do not go broke to get one.
My kids think that I am rich to have such a room and have no clue on how much some of that equipment cost. They do not understand that it was over a period of many years.
One piece at the time.


So, you are wise to pay for the speakers and subs first.
This give you lots of time to check projectors to see what will suit you best for your need


A year or two. can go by, very fast.
Good luck in your future purchases and your set-up.


Ray


----------



## 1UCLAman

darthray said:


> *Rest in Peace my little Buddy*
> *Aug 27th 2006 - May 25th 2015*
> 
> Watching movies without You, will not be the same.


I am sorry to hear about your little friends passing. But I think s/he may have reincarnated at my house!!!! As I was looking through your theater pics and I saw the cat for a moment I thought it was my cat!!! LOL!!!

Thanks for your comments/suggestions about the DIY cables!!! I spent a few hours reading and doing some homework yesterday. I love little hands-on projects! I will ordering some stuff later today. I was very inspired by everyone's DIY cables including yours!!!


----------



## darthray

1UCLAman said:


> I am sorry to hear about your little friends passing. But I think s/he may have reincarnated at my house!!!! As I was looking through your theater pics and I saw the cat for a moment I thought it was my cat!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Thanks for your comments/suggestions about the DIY cables!!! I spent a few hours reading and doing some homework yesterday. I love little hands-on projects! I will ordering some stuff later today. I was very inspired by everyone's DIY cables including yours!!!


Thank You, 
This one was very special!!! 

Watching movies with us.
Try to save a Gold Fish, wait for me at the door every day, no exception (totally against, their instinct). 

Very much appreciated 
We cannot talk about Him without getting tears in ours eyes, in our house. 

Thanks Again!!!


Ray


----------



## darthray

1UCLAman said:


> I am sorry to hear about your little friends passing. But I think s/he may have reincarnated at my house!!!! As I was looking through your theater pics and I saw the cat for a moment I thought it was my cat!!! LOL!!!
> 
> Thanks for your comments/suggestions about the DIY cables!!! I spent a few hours reading and doing some homework yesterday. I love little hands-on projects! I will ordering some stuff later today. I was very inspired by everyone's DIY cables including yours!!!


For the cables.
Going from memory, you are going to go in-wall and use the proper rated wires. 

A very important information. Only finish, the part out-side the wall, not inside since it could act like a wick on a candle, inside the wall. And this could deny a claim from a fire, from your insurance. Even if your cable was not at fault and not near the fire.


Ray


----------



## ZaiLH

thats some serious bass! nice setup...!


----------



## 1UCLAman

darthray said:


> For the cables.
> Going from memory, you are going to go in-wall and use the proper rated wires.
> 
> 
> A very important information.
> 
> 
> Only finish, the part out-side the wall, not inside since it could act like a wick on a candle, inside the wall.
> And this could deny a claim from a fire, from your insurance.
> Even if your cable was not at fault and not near the fire.
> 
> 
> Ray


Got it. Yes cables in walls are UL rated and yes I was only doing the walls out - from the wall plates to the speaker terminals. Wall plates got finished today! Just waiting on cable parts to arrive to start the work on them! I figure each biwire cable will be about 2 feet long. Cant wait to get started!


----------



## darthray

ZaiLH said:


> thats some serious bass! nice setup...!


Thanks 

For the bass department, and speakers and power for a matter of fact. I like to over kill
For the bass, mine are set to +1Db, pretty well reference, just 1 Db hot, so not really need-it.
The rest of the system is reference, according to Audyssey X32 calibration. 

Just like to have the extra power if needed
Just like the quote from "Aliens vise Predators", when ask why she had a gun. "It's like a condom, I rather have one and not need-it, than need one and not have-it."
I love this quote


Ray


----------



## abd1

How big is the room? My room is approx. 12'w X 16'd. We have 6 people in the family, so I'm trying to figure out if it's possible to fit that many comfortably in a small room.


----------



## darthray

abd1 said:


> How big is the room? My room is approx. 12'w X 16'd. We have 6 people in the family, so I'm trying to figure out if it's possible to fit that many comfortably in a small room.



12 x 18', so just 2 ft longer


I think, you should be able to-it


Ray


----------



## darthray

What do you guys and galls think?


Should, I bother with Atmos and DTS-X for this room, or not?


If I eventually up-grade, it would be a new 4k or what ever is the new format first, then, a new AV processor with matching power amps (just less per power) and matching speakers.
Still expensive at the end, for the Audio side for a very few movies at the moment, but thinking for the long haul.


Just looking for honest opinion and some experience in this department for Audio wise, for this type of room (2 or 4 speakers for the ceiling, if you opt this way)


Ray


----------



## darthray

darthray said:


> *Rest in Peace my little Buddy*
> *Aug 27th 2006 - May 25th 2015*
> 
> Watching movies without You, will not be the same.



Over a year has past, and still miss my little Buddy.





darthray said:


> Back to 3 front seats in the front and look better.
> 
> 
> Sound great, even if I did not re-run Audyssey since that Gym next door always make too much noise and my work schedule.
> I can definitely live with-it for now, once I can do-it will be perfect
> Also got the new posters installed in the front entrance.
> 
> 
> Work out perfect, and inch and a half from the back corner wall for both;
> Left one, inch and a half to the corner wall (24 x 36)
> Right one, inch and a half to the light switch plate (24 x 32) since they were different posters size.
> 
> 
> What are the odds
> 
> 
> My last post was a little bit of a downer, but how many Cats that people know that watch movies?
> And He was more than a pet to me, he was a friend so I thought he should be included in my theater tread.
> 
> 
> I will post pics, next time my sister in law come to visit.
> 
> 
> Come back and Enjoy my little piece of Heaven
> 
> 
> Ray
> 
> 
> Calibration is now done



Still no new pictures to posts, but enjoy the sound of the new calibration after I got the Marantz fix and me sitting in the perfect spot


Ray


----------



## genesplitter

Your room is really inspiring. I am especially interested in your comments about upgrading your sound via acoustic panels using a mirror to find the sound reflection points. Part Express sells acoustic panels, but I wonder if I can DIY something similar using foam packaging in my companies shipping department? (although the PE panels appear fire-treated for safety)


----------



## darthray

genesplitter said:


> Your room is really inspiring. I am especially interested in your comments about upgrading your sound via acoustic panels using a mirror to find the sound reflection points. Part Express sells acoustic panels, but I wonder if I can DIY something similar using foam packaging in my companies shipping department? (although the PE panels appear fire-treated for safety)



Thank you about the compliment about inspiring


For "something similar using foam packaging in my companies shipping department".
Sound wise, it should work to help a little, how good? Who knows?
What I know, is everything thing that differ reflection from sound will help, some better that other.


PE stuff is a great example of mid end room treatment and some companies specialise into-it.
I do not see anything wrong doing-it the way you want, since even a curtain, bookshelf with book... do help, but.


For "(although the PE panels appear fire-treated for safety)";
I strongly recommend that you check with your home insurance, they can denied a claim for any little reason (inside wall speaker not rated for-it, even if it was not the cause for example). 


For the mirror trick.
You need an extra person, and can be done very quickly.


Ray


----------



## eng-399

I used the mirror trick to don't forget to install a panel for your first reflection for your center channel to. It should be in the back of the room center. I built all my panels diy and saved a ton of money. As for DTS-X it's worth the money if you ask me. I have a 7.12.4 setup and DTS-X brings a lot of fun into the room.


----------



## Ziad Talkhan

@darthray , you have really nice setup my friend.


have you been happy with the Verus speakers, did you find the center speaker good and can fill the room easily, I am considering it with Verus bookshelfs in a room 3.5 X 3.7 Meters for a pure HT use.


----------



## darthray

Ziad Talkhan said:


> @*darthray* , you have really nice setup my friend.
> 
> 
> have you been happy with the Verus speakers, did you find the center speaker good and can fill the room easily, I am considering it with Verus bookshelfs in a room 3.5 X 3.7 Meters for a pure HT use.



I got the VERUS Grand series I, and yes I am very happy with them, they can play loud without any sign of distortion with lots of dynamic


The series I is on the way out, but they still have some to sell.
The series II is said to have improve on a few things.


Better crossover, tweeter and a few minor adjustment.


From what I read, the main difference should be;
Series I, neutral sound with a hint of lay back sound,
Series II, neutral sound with a hint of brightness sound.


I could be wrong since I never heard series II.
For series I, again, I am more than happy


Hope this help a little and Thanks for the compliment.


Ray


----------



## darthray

Ziad Talkhan 


Here a link about the improvements
https://www.aperionaudio.com/explor...keting software&utm_term=SEE ALL THE UPGRADES


If you do not use a sub, the improve bass might be important.
If you intend to use a sub, not so much since most of us cross there speaker and sub at 60 or 80Hz.


Just more info, so can make an educated decision.


Ray


----------



## acmeavs

Very nice setup. I bet those dual SVS subs sound wonderful!


----------



## darthray

acmeavs said:


> Very nice setup. I bet those dual SVS subs sound wonderful!



Indeed they do
I had to settle for the 20Hz setting, 15 was creating Way too much vibrations from the wall, ceiling...
A lot more distractions than benefit 


Ray


----------



## darthray

Wish me luck, I got one shot at this, if I screw-up, it mean I need a new screen


I am changing my current screen sliding system (reason, sometime you have to fight to open the screen), using filing cabinet slide system for drawers something similar to this;
https://www.aosom.ca/tools-home-imp...campaign=PLA&gclid=CIilx4ntsdMCFQ-2wAod7bIE8g


And will use some of these to hold the screen (aluminum frame is too weak for a tap solution);
https://www.rona.ca/en/spring-toggle-bolts-0484186--1


The main problems, other than a lot of maths for distances on the top of the screen and height to ceiling/distance from the wall are (spend hours to measure and re-measure);
The wheel holding system has a 1/4" ID hole, the screws are 1/8" OD and the toggle need a 3/8" OD to fit in (actually a little bit bigger if you account the little side gizmo of the toggle {will take care of those with a jigsaw}).


The way I will remedy the 1/8" screw center to the 1/4" hole of the wheel system and the big 3/8" on the top of the screen, so everything is center is;
Using some of these, found one that is 1/8" ID (for the screw) 1/4" OD, and one that is 1/4" ID and 3/8 OD
https://www.google.ca/search?q=pict...AGoLgjAO5wprIDg#imgrc=-xHty8T3sbJinM:&spf=191


So far I have cut some tubing to length of 5/8" long for the 1/4" OD tubing and 1/8" long for the 3/8" OD tubing, and glue them perfectly so the 1/4" OD fit into the wheel system and have a 3/8 gasket from the 3/8" to fit into the frame, so far so good


Once, I verified that the 3/8" gasket actually fit in the hole made on the screen frame, I will glue the combination of those home made tubing's into the wheel system.
And will keep you guys posted.


Ray


----------



## darthray

A quick follow-up from my last two days.


Day one went fairly well, and if you screw-up, it will be a new screen mistake


After using a 3/16" meatal bit to pre-hole for the 3/8" (after lots of double check upon more double check, to make sure everything align perfectly).
The holes were made on the top of frame, now the question was, will my 3/8" tubing fit? Yes, so far so good
Second check, do my holes align with the wheel holder? Another yes
So a this point, I glue the tubing into the wheel system.


Next step was to install the those;
https://www.rona.ca/en/spring-toggl...63-6155355&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=cj
I was going to use a jig saw, but could not find my blades
So thinking outside the box, I try to use the 3/16" drill bit to make the hole bigger on the front and back of the screen.
After 40 minutes on the first hole, I decided to use the 3/8" bit instead, it still took 10 minutes or so per hole until the toggle can fit nicely in


This was the most critical part of the project, and must say went very well


Ray


----------



## darthray

Day two 

This was suppose to be the easy part, place board on the wall, have someone to help you to keep it level and screw away, boy was I wrong 

Get a 2x6, trim the 2 (1.5") into 1.25".
Done
Double check where the studs are before pre-drilling the 2x6, and cut the piece of lumber to length.
Done

Now the easy part, drill 12, 4" long screws through that 1.25" board, 3/8 or 1/2" of drywall and through a 2x4.
Should be easy, Not.
I went through 10 or so screws before giving up. 

The problems when using 4" screw and 2.5" drill bit for pre-drilling, it does not work.
Solution, go shopping for a 4" long bit, if such a beast exist, I could not find one 
The only one I could find that is 1/8' was 12" long. 

So I use that and mark the 4" length point is.
Got them all into the wall now, but was still not a breeze. 

Tomorrow, the bar holding the screen.


Ray


----------



## darthray

Day #3 

Installing the bar was suppose to be easy sailing 

On post # 61, I said 
"After using a 3/16" meatal bit to pre-hole for the 3/8" (after lots of double check upon more double check, to make sure everything align perfectly).
The holes were made on the top of frame, now the question was, will my 3/8" tubing fit? Yes, so far so good
Second check, do my holes align with the wheel holder? Another yes
So a this point, I glue the tubing into the wheel system." 

And
"Next step was to install those;
https://www.rona.ca/en/spring-toggle...&utm_source=cj
I was going to use a jig saw (the 3/8 hole does not account for those little pieces sticking on each side), but could not find my blades
So thinking outside the box, I try to use the 3/16" drill bit to make the hole bigger on the front and back of the screen (to accommodate the space needed for those little gizmo, and facing the proper way).
After 40 minutes on the first hole, I decided to use the 3/8" bit instead, it still took 10 minutes or so per hole until the toggle can fit nicely in
This was the most critical part of the project, and must say went very well" 

*Wrong*, it fit perfectly except that I install the wheel system facing the wrong way and extremely 
Called my-self every name in the book.
How do I attack this problem?
One solution would be to put an 1" spacer, leave the bar loose and install the wheels facing backward
Another solution was to remove the wheels and let the toggles fall in (Big possibility of something raddling inside the frame during heavy bass moment).
Did not care for either solution at all, so went to have a coffee and part of a cigar, to cool off and think 

After a few moments, I decided to use google as a tool to look for some picture of the Carada frames.
What I saw remind me of when I put my frame together, if apart, it is allow.
Went downstairs, put the top of the frame apart and yes if I remove the toggle, I can get them out
Did that.
Went back to store to buy new ones, why screw around for $3.00, and 25 minutes drive. 

So at this point, I reinstall the wheels (facing the right way).
And then another snag
After measuring and drilling, I had to remove the holding gizmo and move them a 1.5" further to the right to be able to close and open the door on the left of the theater 

Did that (very hard when you are working by yourself, and keep every thing level). 

All done now, and work nice and smooth 

In two weeks, I will paint in black the board holding the screen, since you can see part of it.
Just hope to find a paint, that you only need one coat. 

Today, it was a 5 hours day and could have been 3.5 hours for my mistake, that should not have Happen
But was worth-it, this new sliding system work so much better
The only problem, it is rubbing a little, on my DIY Bass Trap. 


Ray


----------



## darthray

In my last post. 

I mention that I was going to paint the board , but since you can only see 1.5".
I went and got 15 foot of 2" black Velcro.

I will just use the soft side, this will absorb any light and will match the top of the screen
Also the self adhesive, will make the task easier and less messy. Only for the bottom part (beyind the sliding bar), as you can see from those pics, you can't see -it. The wooden part is totally hidden by material panel that will be hung in front.

A couple pictures, to show the sliding system for the screen. A new panel with black material, will be install after, to hide the sliding system. Since my Bass Trap, broke on me, while trying to re-install it by my self. 



















Pictures of the new panel will be added, on page 4.


Friday, I received 4 of these;
https://www.svsound.com/products/prime-elevation 

Operation Atmos/DTX:X is officially started


Ray


----------



## darthray

Just a follow-up


The mounting wall bracket, ceiling for my case for those speakers;
https://www.svsound.com/products/prime-elevation are finally mounted 

A couple from the end result, showing the Left Front from a back viewing, and the Left Back one. 












One of the Right Rear/front one.









And last, this is the from the front Left, with extra light (the room is much darker) for the picture.










Will eventually post better picture, until then, this give an idea of my current set-up 

All are facing the MLP at 45 degrees from the back and front pair of speakers.
Since, I was using only two holes instead of four.
I went with two lag bolt (1/4 x 2") instead of screws, a little overkill but better be safe than sorry
I also use the soft side of some Velcro on the four end to remove any chance of vibration.
For the angles from front to back at the MLP position ears.
I end-up with, 49 degrees for the front, and 51 degrees for the back , for the distance from front and back to the MPL (45 is the magic #, but the acceptable range is 30 to 60), the speakers are facing the magic number of 45 degrees.


Distance from the side wall is .6 of the total distance from how wide your room is (according to Atmos, anything between .5 and .7 is within range), down the middle. 

Next step, fishing the wires in the ceiling, and this will be a challenge 
Edit; now done, as you can see on the pictures on this edited post


Ray


----------



## darthray

Second year Anniversary today, for my little Buddy.











Still thinking of You
These eyes are the same, as the first day I saw you.
You look like were going to going to be so evil, instead You turn out to be such a sweat cat.
I will never forget the day, you try to save a gold fish 

Your little sister, is still a brat and trying very hard to help me forget, She even ask for belly rub now 
And your big brother is still doing fine, and did not change 

See You, in a year, my little friend and very much miss You!


Daddy

Edit 
Three years now, since your passing 

Mommy and I, still miss You very much, and I look at picture every time we go to watch a movie, but is not the same without You!
Your big brother and little sister are doing fine.
See you in a year my little friend.


Daddy


----------



## darthray

All the speakers wires for the ceiling are in place
Once I receive my grommets to cover the holes, and put the wires through the grommet.
I will install the 4 Elevation speaker, for ceiling duty
Turn out very good, all the mount for the speakers are facing the MLP position, and very close to the best angle for the front ones and back ones according to Atmos instructions.
And only took 5 hours to fish those wires

And since I was at it, I also fish the new HDMI cable, for the future up-grade of a 4K projector.

The next step, after putting the soft side of the Velcro on the board holding the screen, now I need to get another amp for those 4 ceiling speakers.


Edit, speakers are up, not easy when you work alone
Edit #2 , pics can be seen on one of my previous post (#64)



Ray


----------



## darthray

Since, I need another amp, to power my 4 new speakers for the ceiling.
(If you look at post #2 , picture #7 , you will see that I have no space for that extra amp) 

Now how do I know if the second 12 volts trigger, did it's job to turn that second amp On
In one of mine sleepless night, I came out with this idea
Buy a couple of these;
https://www.primecables.com/en/p-31...m_pla=google&gclid=CPjcoJWho9QCFQ65wAodeUsPEw
and a couple of these:
https://www.primecables.com/p-33105...5-rj-11-rj-12-rca-f-type-jack-ivory-monoprice
and one optical cable, tested and work if looking strait at it. 

You put one end of the optical cable, mounted strait in front of the power light of the amp, then use the mount plate for a finish product where you want-it in the wall of the theater
Now working on something like a lenses, to diffract that light to be seen from any angle. 

I love projects like those
While this project is now done, it did not work very whel
So I came-up with something different, pictures on page 4, this work very good


Ray


----------



## darthray

Well the full 7.2.4 system is now in action, and calibrate, sound great. 


Ray


----------



## malikarshad

Can you please post some pics of your SVS Elevation speaker install?
I'm planning to buy 4 SVS PE speaker for 7.1.4 setup.
I've a similar room size and want to get and idea on how to mount them on ceiling. Thanks in advance.


----------



## darthray

malikarshad said:


> Can you please post some pics of your SVS Elevation speaker install?
> I'm planning to buy 4 SVS PE speaker for 7.1.4 setup.
> I've a similar room size and want to get and idea on how to mount them on ceiling. Thanks in advance.


 
Unfortunately, no pictures yet. 

Still trying to figure-out on how to do it, using a URL site.
All my previous pictures, were from the days that you could upload directly to AVS Forums, from your own computer file.
No longer available 

But feel free to quote me or PM me.
I can try to help, and would Love to do so.
Edit, lots of new pictures now.


Ray


----------



## darthray

malikarshad said:


> Can you please post some pics of your SVS Elevation speaker install?
> I'm planning to buy 4 SVS PE speaker for 7.1.4 setup.
> I've a similar room size and want to get and idea on how to mount them on ceiling. Thanks in advance.


 
Here's the closest thing, I can do right now.
For the distance to be install from the front and the back, I did this, within a few degrees (depending where the ceiling joist was [mine are running left to right, when looking at the screen]).


pic:2









For the distance from the side wall, I use their formula of;
The distance from center to center of the ceiling speakers, should be 0.5 to 0.7 of the width of the room, mine are a very close to 0.7
Will edit, once I find the diagram.
Cannot copy and paste the diagram.
*[PDF]*Dolby Atmos® Home Theater Installation ... - Dolby Laboratories
This link, bring you to the pdf file, you just need to download-it.
They are on page 8, 9 and 20, for the diagrams of the width for your room, and angles.

To angle the speakers toward the listening area, what I did was using only two holes of the mounting bracket instead of four (but use small Lag Bolt instead of screws [will let you know on how to remove any potential vibration problem later]).
Using a combination of Top right/Bottom left, Top left/Bottom right and so on, to achieve the combination I wanted.


But as mention, those are the way my ceiling joist run, if your run toward the screen, just run a few diagram on paper until you figure out, "what work for you".


Ray


----------



## darthray

Another test (done when I was trying to post new pictures, since then, many pics did change throughout this thread).


----------



## darthray

It work, ^^^  

Since it was just trying to post a picture, to see if I finely figure out to post one.
I choose a picture, that show if You want to make Fancy Cable inside your walls, the outside can still look good 

Need to work on the sizing
Will add a few pictures in the future.


Ray


----------



## darthray

malikarshad said:


> Can you please post some pics of your SVS Elevation speaker install?
> I'm planning to buy 4 SVS PE speaker for 7.1.4 setup.
> I've a similar room size and want to get and idea on how to mount them on ceiling. Thanks in advance.



Got some now.


Look at edited post #65 from this thread.
Sorry for the long wait, just finally figure out how to post pictures, using a URL site.


Ray


----------



## darthray

Other pics to show the Elevation speakers in place, and some overall new set-up


View from the rear, for the left side














From the rear, right side











One view, from the front


----------



## darthray

The new amp (model 5000) on the right side, for atmos duty, beside it's big brother (model 7700) on the left, below the new AVP AV7702mkII.


You can also see some of the cooling fans, the control unit and 3 of the dictated circuits on this picture (one 20amps [for the 7700 Amp] and two 15 amps, one [for the OPPO BD player/AVP/cooling system], and one [for the 5000 Amp]).












Ray


----------



## IndySSD

Man, I LOVE the star wars theme!


About the Atmos upgrade, I'm very curious, do you have any plans to lower the side/rear surrounds a bit to get some more vertical separation?


----------



## darthray

IndySSD said:


> Man, I LOVE the star wars theme!
> 
> 
> About the Atmos upgrade, I'm very curious, do you have any plans to lower the side/rear surrounds a bit to get some more vertical separation?


 
Thanks for the compliment


Funny thing about the Star Wars theme.
I name my theater after a Star Destroyer, and did the room way back before Star Wars, became all the rage again
I found the name in book and like-it, it was the second in command after the Super Star Destroyer, only to become the command ship, once the Super Star Destroyer, was destroyed. in Episode VI


For lowering the side and rear surrounds, not at the moment.
They were install using the Dolby recommendation in the days, of when 7.1 came available, and work very well with atmos
Always feel like, I am in a perfect bubble of sound, with real atmos or DTS:X or their matrix.


Maybe one day, but it if ain't broken, why fix it, since it would be a lot of work without knowing the end result


Ray


----------



## IndySSD

darthray said:


> Thanks for the compliment
> 
> 
> Funny thing about the Star Wars theme.
> I name my theater after a Star Destroyer, and did the room way back before Star Wars, became all the rage again
> I found the name in book and like-it, it was the second in command after the Super Star Destroyer, only to become the command ship, once the Super Star Destroyer, was destroyed. in Episode VI
> 
> 
> For lowering the side and rear surrounds, not at the moment.
> They were install using the Dolby recommendation in the days, of when 7.1 came available, and work very well with atmos
> Always feel like, I am in a perfect bubble of sound, with real atmos or DTS:X or their matrix.
> 
> 
> Maybe one day, but it if ain't broker, why fix it, since it would be a lot of work without knowing the end result
> 
> 
> Ray



Yeah I feel you about the "before it was cool again", I've been a star wars fan my whole life, my parents took me to see ep IV in the theaters when I was still too young to remember. 

The special effects and story line when I was a kid were groundbreaking and unparalleled. 

About HT, my wife wants to move in the next year or two and we've already discussed that we're not buying or building a house without a basement suitable for a dedicated theater and to be honest, a gray and black star wars / marvel theme is kind of where my head is at for design so please don't be mad if I appropriate some of your design ideas haha.

Does the room look as blue in person as it does in the pics or is that a projector reflection off of a gray surface? I have already begun prepping my wife's expectations for ours to be black&gray with perhaps blue and red design features.


----------



## darthray

IndySSD said:


> Yeah I feel you about the "before it was cool again", I've been a star wars fan my whole life, my parents took me to see ep IV in the theaters when I was still too young to remember.
> 
> The special effects and story line when I was a kid were groundbreaking and unparalleled.
> 
> About HT, my wife wants to move in the next year or two and we've already discussed that we're not buying or building a house without a basement suitable for a dedicated theater and to be honest, a gray and black star wars / marvel theme is kind of where my head is at for design so please *don't be mad if I appropriate some of your design ideas haha.*
> 
> *Does the room look as blue in person as it does in the pics or is that a projector reflection* off of a gray surface? I have already begun prepping my wife's expectations for ours to be black&gray with perhaps blue and red design features.


 
Look like we are about the age, I was around 14 and it made a big impression on me.
So much I took the Metro and the Bus 6 time to see it.


Copy as much as you want, it is a form of flattery
If you like the Star Destroyer and the Darth Vader face, here's where got them from, fast service, cheap shipping even in Canada and super well pack.
https://www.fathead.com/star-wars/
The bigger one require two people to it, just need some patience to remove the small bubble of air as you go.

In reality, the blue is darker, to see the true color or close to it, look at the pictures from the first post, the reflection were from the camera flash on the newer ones, as the previous were done with a long exposure and no flash.
Another thing you should know about the paint, Use a Flat paint, Not a semi-gloss or gloss one.


When watching a movie, the room is very dark, you only see the screen


Ray


----------



## darthray

A few more pictures on the install for the SVS Elevation speakers


First work with the mounting plate diagram, to figure out all potentials of the different 45 degree angles, for all four speakers.
Since I was going to use only two Lag Bolt for each mounting plate (the outside diagonal lines represent the ceiling joist, and the one in the middle should be the center of the joist). 












Same diagram with a hole cut for the mounting plate












On the ceiling, to give an idea, even with a bad picture 












Mounting plate in place, and the hole cut to fish the wire, and wire is now in place












One more picture with the grommet in, to show the glue need to cure over 48 hours period (patience can be your friend).












End result of the Left Front speaker install, same procedure for the other 3, just different angle to work with, and this where taking a few hours spend working on the diagram pay off for figuring out all potential angles, paid off.


One more piece of information, due to the angles, and only two holes could be use to secure the mounting plate instead of four. I use two lag bolt instead of screws.

A lot more work;
-First pre-drill (after checking that I was in the center of the ceiling joist).
-Prep the mounting plate with some heavy felt, to remove any vibration potential for the two holes without the lag bolt.
-Then use a ratchet to secure the lag bolt (very hard for the last half or so inch, need to be very tight). 


-And last but not least, when screwing the mounting bolt for the mounting bracket on the speaker itself, I put a couple drop of Blue Lock Tight ( any tread sealer will do, as long you use the Blue one), reason been Blue, can be break easily, the Red one is Permanent and if needed to be remove, you will end damaging the speakers).
-I also put a drop or two, of the Blue type on the treads of the 5 way binding post, for the speakers wires, this way nothing will get loose over time, due to vibration (tried to use Banana Plugs, but not enough working ceiling clearance, so bare wires I went).


More work, but those speakers Will Never fall down 

Ray


----------



## Darknightsw

darthray said:


> Other pics to show the Elevation speakers in place, and some overall new set-up
> 
> 
> View from the rear, for the left hand side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the rear right hand side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple view from the front


Hi Darthray, 

I m Miguel from Portugal , and i really like very much your Home Theater,,, i was following your instalation because i also decided on the SVS prime elevation for the atmos . 

Are you happy with the speakers and with your placement ? On the last 2 days your pics from them have disapear  , can you post again or send me please ([email protected])? I trying to find out the pest poistion to put them following your pics  . 

Best regards from Portugal


----------



## darthray

Darknightsw said:


> Hi Darthray,
> 
> I m Miguel from Portugal , and i really like very much your Home Theater,,, i was following your instalation because i also decided on the SVS prime elevation for the atmos .
> 
> Are you happy with the speakers and with your placement ? On the last 2 days your pics from them have disapear  , can you post again or send me please ([email protected])? I trying to find out the pest poistion to put them following your pics  .
> 
> Best regards from Portugal


 
Hello Miguel


Thanks for the compliments, and also pointing out to me, that the pictures no longer show-up.
I lost many of them


It seem to be a problem with the host site, when logging-in, I got this notice;


*"*postimg.ORG domain is locked by Registry, no prior notice.
*While we hope to resolve the issue*, we chose *postimg.CC* as our new home.
Please update codes embedded in your websites." 

Since it is where my pictures are, I will not be able to repost or send you the pictures
I will work in the future to fix this problem (also hoping they do resolve the problem), but it will take me some time.


Once done, I will reply through this site, and quote your user name, so you get notification through your e-mail.
I am glad that some were using my theater thread as a tool, to help with installation, and Yes very Happy with the end result for look and sound


Ray


----------



## darthray

Darknightsw said:


> Hi Darthray,
> 
> I m Miguel from Portugal , and i really like very much your Home Theater,,, i was following your instalation because i also decided on the SVS prime elevation for the atmos .
> 
> Are you happy with the speakers and with your placement ? On the last 2 days your pics from them have disapear  , can you post again or send me please ([email protected])? I trying to find out the pest poistion to put them following your pics  .
> 
> Best regards from Portugal



The pictures are now back


Best of luck, for your install


Ray.


----------



## darthray

Since I am moving into 4K/UHD.


Keeping my Theater page up to date.
The projector and player, have been change in my first post with all my equipment's.


Installing the new SONY player, went well, except for doing the settings.
But finally figure out what I was doing wrong, for not getting Atmos.
Player is a go.


The projector, is schedule to be here tomorrow.
Today I tried to remove the old one of the sliding and lock system.
Took me a few hours, to go back and forward to town.
After 6 years, I forgot that I needed a special Allen key set, one with a hole in the middle for security.
And only one place had a kit, since I could not find the small Security Allen key that was provided with the mount.


Hopefully tomorrow, re-installing the projector, and doing the settings will go well.


Ray


----------



## darthray

The projector did got deliver here today


Re-installing the bottom part of the mount to it, was a breeze.
Looking a the chassis, it look exactly as my older one, also same bolt for mounting at the same exact positions.


Due the weight of this projector, around 40 lb, working by myself.
I could not lift and align the mounting slot of the bottom part to the top one ( the mount have a sliding system that is very tight)


So after a few hours of frustration, I went to a bar next door.
Found two big fellow, ask them if they would like to earn a couple beer each, for a 5 minutes work that needed to be done Now.
So they came with me in my car (2 minutes drive), and no, I was not drinking at all.
The install took two minute, those two guys did the lifting, and I did the alignment and lock-it in place.
Drove them back to the bar, bought them each a couple beer, and everything was done in less than 10 minutes


Now I will see how the settings on the projector, and re-adjust the angles on the mount go tomorrow.
The mount angles for tilt, side to side and..., are all out of wack.
The projector is showing an up-side down picture that is way out focus, the small manual that did come with-it is not helping at all, so is the pdf file I found on line been very small to read.
So mostly lots of fishing in the dark.
Fix the focus first, then read all menus up-side down, and go from there.


Ray


----------



## darthray

To my pleasant surprise, doing the basic set-up on the new projector, was very easy and fast.
While at first, looking at a picture that was up-sided down, and way out of focus, due to using a ceiling mount.
Once I figure out how, to do the focus, it went very fast.


Since I am good at reading up-side down and reverse.
I quickly change the original front table setting, to front ceiling, and the rest was a breeze.


Wish changing the my Universal programable remote would have been the same.
Removing the previous Oppo player to the new Sony, went fairly well.
Did not change the projector, since I only use this remote to turn it On and Off, and have the same signal as my previous one.
The big problem, is trying to make the remote learn again the volume control, while under the Sony player, for the Marantz AVP.
Either it jump by 5-6 Db, or very slow to respond, still lots of work on this one, so far, 3-4 hours


Ray


----------



## MIkeDuke

Damn Darthray, I have been lax in looking at peoples system. Yours is really nice. I like your equipment, the room and the theme. I heard Aperion speakers a long time ago at an audio show and I really liked them. Now that you have Atmos, I am sure it sounds even better. Congrats on a great system.


----------



## darthray

MIkeDuke said:


> Damn Darthray, I have been lax in looking at peoples system. Yours is really nice. I like your equipment, the room and the theme. I heard Aperion speakers a long time ago at an audio show and I really liked them. Now that you have Atmos, I am sure it sounds even better. Congrats on a great system.


 
Thanks


I remember your system.
Also a nice one!


Atmos added a new dimension for the sound bubble, very glad I did-it, even if it took me a long time.
And now, that have a 4K projector, movies also look much better, should have done this one also sooner.


Ray


----------



## MIkeDuke

Thanks for the nice words about my system.
I am trying a little bit to get the Atmos feel. I am getting Focal Sib Evo Atmos speakers. They are a regular speaker with an up firing driver. So I will have 7 speakers with 9 drivers. It won't be a "traditional" 7.1 system because I don't have rears. I will have wide speakers that will have the Atmos driver. No matter what, adding wides will be a plus but I do hope the Atmos of the ceiling will make a difference also. My friend says that he has done the add on type and he was pleasantly surprised at how good it sounded. I am hoping for the best. I sometimes do things differently and I am sure that people are wary of the upfiring, reflecting style. But I am willing to give it a shot.

Your system, again is really great. I love your equipment and that Starwars theme is awesome. Keep on enjoying it.


----------



## darthray

MIkeDuke said:


> Damn Darthray, *I have been lax in looking at peoples system.* Yours is really nice. I like your equipment, the room and the theme. I heard Aperion speakers a long time ago at an audio show and I really liked them. Now that you have Atmos, I am sure it sounds even better. Congrats on a great system.


 
I do too, for my own Theater thread.
Was just pure luck, I saw your post only the next day.



MIkeDuke said:


> Thanks for the nice words about my system.
> I am trying a little bit to get the Atmos feel. I am getting Focal Sib Evo Atmos speakers. They are a regular speaker with an up firing driver. So I will have 7 speakers with 9 drivers. It won't be a "traditional" 7.1 system because I don't have rears. I will have wide speakers that will have the Atmos driver. No matter what, adding wides will be a plus but I do hope the Atmos of the ceiling will make a difference also. My friend says that he has done the add on type and he was pleasantly surprised at how good it sounded. I am hoping for the best. I sometimes do things differently and I am sure that people are wary of the upfiring, reflecting style. But I am willing to give it a shot.
> 
> *Your system, again is really great. I love your equipment and that Starwars theme is awesome. Keep on enjoying it.*


I will, and Thanks for the kind words, and also enjoy your.


Very much hope, your project work for you.
Keep me inform, by quoting me.


Ray


----------



## darthray

Since my extra power amp for the 4 ceiling speakers, is behind a wall, and not having a way to know, if the power did turn on, with the trigger cable. With an optical cable, that was my previous project, did not work very good. To see if it was On, light blue when the amp is on stand-by, or dark blue when the amp is On, did not show very well, and left you guessing

I decided to go back to manual, and make an extension to the Power Button, since if the amp is not on stand by for Auto On, there is no little blue light. 

By looking into the clear plastic tube, you know for sure if the amp (picture on post 76) is On or Off, and work perfectly.
Here's some pics, on how I did achieve-it, this little project. 

Picture of the material, that will be use, the tape is to mark the center of the plastic plate, and stopping the pilot drill bit, from wondering off center. Plastic can be very brittle when trying to drill through-it, the reason for so many drill bits.









The material together, and some glue curing. 









A view from inside the equipment room, Theater is on the other side. 










This picture, is what it look like on the Theater side, work just like a normal push button, and by looking into-it, you know if the power is On or Off. No more guessing if the trigger cable did it's job or not










Ray


----------



## darthray

A follow-up from post 63. 

Some pictures of the panel, I built after breaking my Bass Trap.
My new SLR camera, suck for the auto focus, and cannot redo this one, with my little helper.


----------



## darthray

The final result, before been hung-up


----------



## Nuggles

I just stumbled across this forum. Love your theater room! Nicely done! Love the Star Wars decor. If I can ever figure how to upload pics using the mobile version of this site I will share mine with you....Our room dimensions are practically identical.

Nathan


----------



## Ladeback

Nuggles said:


> I just stumbled across this forum. Love your theater room! Nicely done! Love the Star Wars decor. If I can ever figure how to upload pics using the mobile version of this site I will share mine with you....Our room dimensions are practically identical.
> 
> Nathan


Have you seen this Star Wars themed theater? 

https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/2876921-force-theater.html


----------



## darthray

Ladeback said:


> Have you seen this Star Wars themed theater?
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/2876921-force-theater.html


Yes I did, jedi1982 and I, did exchange a few posts between us, and we also use the same main speakers. 
Thank for link, very much appreciated, since I might not have been aware of-it


Ray


----------



## darthray

Nuggles said:


> I just stumbled across this forum. Love your theater room! Nicely done! Love the Star Wars decor. If I can ever figure how to upload pics using the mobile version of this site I will share mine with you....Our room dimensions are practically identical.
> 
> Nathan


 
Hi Nathan. 

Thanks for the compliment 

Make sure to quote me, once you can post some, since sometime sharing pictures can be difficult.
Cannot help you with a phone, I do not even have one, even my work phone was a special request on my part to a have a flip up, instead of the I phone they were offering for my work
More a PC type of guy, but would love to see your room.


Ray


----------



## Nuggles

Ladeback said:


> Have you seen this Star Wars themed theater?
> 
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-dedicated-theater-design-construction/2876921-force-theater.html


Wow...that theater had to cost some serious big bucks. It’s beautiful...looks like you are sitting in the Death Star. Thanks for sharing!

Nathan


----------



## Ladeback

It was also a Home Theater of the Month this year


----------



## darthray

Ladeback said:


> It was also a Home Theater of the Month this year


 
You most mean the one, from jedi1982. And did deserve-it 
Because, if it was mine. I have no clue about this one.


Ray


----------



## Ladeback

darthray said:


> You most mean the one, from jedi1982. And did deserve-it
> Because, if it was mine. I have no clue about this one.
> 
> 
> Ray


Yes, I was talking about jedi1982. I watched that from start to finish.


----------



## darthray

Pictures of my new double monitors, to make it easier to attach links in this forum. 
My desk with my new 32" monitors. 

Disclaimer, the Cool Aid can, is only there for size reference 










Notice the scratch's on left side of the chair?!
Those are from my little girl, from going-up. Since she love to lay down on top of that chair, when I am on the computer










Looking at others, or my pictures on those monitors. Are a joy see

Ray


----------



## Ladeback

My wife moved my work laptop this weekend without letting me know and now my docking station is not working to my 19" monitor. So I have hooked up an HDMI cable to our 50" TV in our bedroom and and working on a card table. I would love to have a 50" in my office to work from now. I do video quality audits on cell tower work and the 50" is making it easier.


----------



## darthray

That would be huge as I find the 32" on the very big size, while I sit in front of the computer.
Who know, maybe Santa will be good to you


Ray


----------



## Ladeback

It is but the video I am watching on the 50" is about 12"x20" or so in portrait mode. Maybe a little bigger. I have thought of using my 120" theater screen to do this as well, but I would sit back a ways from it. On the 50" I am back about 6' or so because of where are bed is.


----------



## Ladeback

I didn't get done what I wanted. The entry door into the theater was not square and eas having issues figuring it out and get the proper distance for a 36" door. My 9 year old son said dad just sit down, take a break and redo the math. After I calmed down I did and it worked. Smart kid and guess he has been listening to us. I also broke my tape measure so I stopped after I figured out I need to move some wires before closing it in more. The 6th and 8th photos are where the equipment rack will be framed in. That's where I need to move a bunch of wires. I also should move equipment to new rack before framing it into the wall. Finished detentions are 14'x25'-9"x8'-10". Will see what I can get done this week and over the holidays. I did notice today when eating lunch I could here the football game I had on when working. I am hoping some insulation will help with that. If not may put some drywall between the floor joist with Green Glue. Don't want to put drywall on the ceiling at this time.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladeback

Sorry mentioned to put this in my thread. Still figuring out Taptalk

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## darthray

Ladeback said:


> *Sorry mentioned to put this in my thread. Still figuring out Taptalk*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk



No problem, you can always move them. then remove these ones.


Going to look very good
Your kid is right, when things keep going wrong. It is time to Stop and take a breather. 


Ray


----------



## GoZags13

Nicely done! The theme is great, and I think the way you decorated it aligns very well with it! The sound treatment is very imperial looking too  

I like how you have built it up over time and show the progress. It is also cool to see the addition of your Atmos speakers and hear that you're enjoying them. I feel like a lot of people ask how big of an impact it'll add, so it's nice to see a before/after setup with the saga of installation being detailed.


----------



## darthray

GoZags13 said:


> *Nicely done! The theme is great, and I think the way you decorated it aligns very well with it! The sound treatment is very imperial looking too *
> 
> *I like how you have built it up over time and show the progress*. It is also cool to see the addition of your Atmos speakers and hear that you're enjoying them. I feel like a lot of people ask how big of an impact it'll add, *so it's nice to see a before/after setup with the saga of installation being detailed*.


Thanks for the compliments and visiting my little space, that is my pride and joy 

Since I do like to share my progress/mistakes, for what work well or not. For others to know.
And yes, the Atmos speakers, are a very nice addition to have. It does add a new dimension, when it come to the sound bubble 
I very much appreciate your post, for noticing


Ray


----------



## darthray

@*d-rail34*

Added a couple pictures on my own Theater thread, just for you.
Last year a friend of mine send me this T-shirt, since he know how much I Love my Cats. 
And he also know my Theater was name after a Star Destroyer from Star Wars.
I think, you will enjoy them with your Avatar












And this one for Darth Vader













Ray


----------



## darthray

*Rest in peace my big Buddy.*

May 6th 2005 to Jun 17th 2019.












Mommy and I, will miss you a lot!!!

You were always protecting Us, and one of a kind. And will be never forgotten. Miss the days we were feeding you with a baby bottle, since you would not accept a cat feeding bottle. And you were only 9-10 days old when we found you, since you just open your eyes and left alone. While you had a small mix of wild cats, you were always lovable with mommy. You are not alone in Kiddy Heaven, look for your small brother.

See you in a year, my dear Buddy and Friend.

Daddy

So sorry my big Boy. Today is the 22th of June, and miss your first Anniversary of your passing
We also still miss you a lot, and always in Mommy and I thought and in our hearts. And think of you often.
Hopefully, you have found Smoky in kitty Heaven to keep you company.

Daddy

My dear friend and worthy opponent, in a way I enjoy those scars you gave me. Since it remind me of you daily, been today is the second Anniversary since your passing. Mommy still get upset when thinking of you, and are still greatly miss by both of us. Hope you did found Smoky in kiddy heaven, since you were such great buddy's. Talk to you again in a year my big Boy.

Daddy

It's has been three years since you are gone, Mommy and I still miss you and think of you a lot. Hoping you would still be here with us, my big friend for been gone too soon. 

Daddy and Mommy


----------



## jdlynch

darthray said:


> *Rest in peace my big Buddy.*
> 
> May 6th 2005 to Jun 17th 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy and I, will miss you a lot!!!
> 
> You were always protecting Us, and one of a kind. And will be never forgotten. Miss the days we were feeding you with a baby bottle, since you would not accept a cat feeding bottle. And you were only 9-10 days old when we found you, since you just open your eyes and left alone. While you had a small mix of wild cats, you were always lovable with mommy. You are not alone in Kiddy Heaven, look for your small brother.
> 
> See you in a year, my dear Buddy and Friend.
> 
> 
> Daddy


Darthray, your cat looks identical to our cat, Chloe. Our cat was born in 2006; she is getting up there in age.

I cant help but ask, what did you mean when you said “see you in a year” ?


----------



## darthray

jdlynch said:


> Darthray, your cat looks identical to our cat, Chloe. Our cat was born in 2006; she is getting up there in age.
> 
> I cant help but ask, what did you mean when you said “see you in a year” ?


Nothing wrong with asking 

This big boy, was our second furry friend that we lost. Smoky was our first one, five years ago. If you check post 27 & 65 from this thread. You will see, that every year on the anniversary of his passing. I put something, to say we still remember him. And will do same with this one, Since they both very much miss Him, but not forgotten. 

Since your female is also getting-up in age, I hope She has still a few more quality years. And when the moment come, it is never easy. And never get easier when another one past away.


Darth


----------



## darthray

A couple pictures of my new FV18 in place, first the front one.












And the back one.












Just a little bit bigger, than my previous ones. Or should I say, much bigger 


Darth


----------



## Ladeback

Does it sound or feel better with one sub at the front and one at the back?


----------



## darthray

Ladeback said:


> Does it sound or feel better with one sub at the front and one at the back?


No room at all for dual in the front, so I went with those locations. For the front be near as possible to the center of the room. And the rear one been dead center, two subs at different walls at the center locations. Are suppose to have a more even frequencies for many seat, while the corner locations would add more room reinforcement. But I don't think, I really need more output in my room 


Darth


----------



## darthray

Wow this is a bummer, and this post is only for information purposefor those looking at this thread 

Look like all my previous pictures, on my first 4 post are now gone. All posted prior AVS change the way to post a picture, and must have change system again for them to disappear. Some of them, I will be able to take new ones and repost again. But unfortunately all the before and after are gone for good, that was showing part of my journey for my Theater. 

Oh well Life goes on, and my thread will no longer show some of those pictures.


Darth


----------



## darthray

This little guy is right at home now, anything cardboard is fair game to him












And any chance he got to be on your back, by jumping on it if you bend down to pick-up something on the floor. He will take-it and cuddle near your neck












Darth


----------



## darthray

Here's a couple picture pictures to show the difference in size, of my previous SVS PB13-Ultra. That are also on the large size, compare to my new Rythmik FV18.

The two BP13 in the front









One of the FV18, since there is not enough space for both in front due to the door on left side and the screen height (And you still can see the foot print of my previous PB13, on
the left side of the Center speaker). The sub driver is now on the right side, instead of the left side seen on this picture. And is at the 1/4 position from the right wall, from the previous 1/3 position.








The reason, for the second FV18 been in the back









As you can see, much larger for room locations options.

Also if you look at the right back corner of that sub, you will notice it sit on the plastic that go around the door entrance.
Meaning the sub is couple to the floor on that corner. To remedy that, I got some of these;
Shepherd Hardware 9928 3-Inch Heavy Duty Adhesive Felt Furniture Pads: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement
Since they are 3" round and self adhesive, I stock two of them back to back. And resulted in the perfect height to raise the right corner, to clear the plastic edge by about 1mm (around 1/16, 3/32 of an inch) to decouple the sub directly to the floor. Meaning 3 side of the bottom of the sub sit on the carpet, and 1 is on the felt and not directly on the hard floor. And no wiggle at all, and is very solid to the ground


Darth


----------



## tigerhonaker

darthray said:


> Here's a couple picture pictures to show the difference in size, of my previous AVS PB13-Ultra. That are also on the large size, compare to my new Rythmik FV18.
> 
> The two BP13 in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the FV18, not enough space for both in front due to the door on left side and the screen height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason, for the second FV18 been in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, much larger for room locations options.
> 
> Also if you look at the right back corner of that sub, you will notice it sit on the plastic that go around the door entrance.
> Meaning the sub is couple to the floor on that corner. To remedy that, I got some of these;
> https://www.amazon.ca/Shepherd-Hard...urniture+pads+3+inches&qid=1581207573&sr=8-10
> Since they are 3" round and self adhesive, I stock two of them back to back. And resulted in the perfect height to raise the right corner, to clear the plastic edge by about 1mm (around 1/16, 3/32 of an inch) to decouple the sub directly to the floor. Meaning 3 side of the bottom of the sub sit on the carpet, and 1 is on the felt and not directly on the hard floor. And no wiggle at all, and is very solid to the ground
> 
> 
> Darth




darthray,

That FV18 does appear rather large compared to the PB-13 Ultra in the pictures. 

Nice Home Theater buddy, enjoy. 

I've seen you over on the SVS Official Owners Owners/Support and the Guide to Subwoofer Calibration threads.
(Where Mike comments frequently) 

Terry


----------



## darthray

tigerhonaker said:


> darthray,
> 
> That FV18 does appear rather large compared to the PB-13 Ultra in the pictures.
> 
> *Nice Home Theater buddy, enjoy*.
> 
> I've seen you over on the *SVS Official Owners Owners/Support* and the Guide to Subwoofer Calibration threads.
> (Where Mike comments frequently)
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry, 

Thanks for the compliments 

Size wise, the FV18 are much bigger than my previous PB13-Ultra. That were also on the large side, when it come subs size. 
At least in those days standard, since now a day dual 18" drivers seem to become the new standard 

For the SVS official thread, I still visit-it often. Since I like to help others, even if I did change to the Rythmik brand. And my previous SVS subs did serve me very well for many years


Darth


----------



## tigerhonaker

tigerhonaker said:


> darthray,
> 
> That FV18 does appear rather large compared to the PB-13 Ultra in the pictures.
> 
> Nice Home Theater buddy, enjoy.
> 
> I've seen you over on the SVS Official Owners Owners/Support and the Guide to Subwoofer Calibration threads.
> (Where Mike comments frequently)
> 
> Terry





darthray said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> Thanks for the compliments
> 
> Size wise, the FV18 are much bigger than my previous PB13-Ultra. That were also on the large side, when it come subs size.
> At least in those days standard, since now a day dual 18" drivers seem to become the new standard
> 
> For the SVS official thread, I still visit-it often. Since I like to help others, even if I did change to the Rythmik brand. And my previous SVS subs did serve me very well for many years
> 
> 
> Darth


Darth,

Way-way-way back many-many-many years ago I tried a Velodyne 18" sub.
I didn't like it at all and exchanged it within a few days.
Now back then me being not all that knowledgeable I wouldn't have a had clue as to how to actually set it up correctly. 
And being 100% honest I didn't even know there were professional calibrators.   
My how things change as the years roll by. 

Believe it or not I actually did consider going with 4 of the SVS Ultra-16 subs.
But after a heck of a lot more reading as well as viewing videos I decided to take Mike's advice and go with the 4 SVS PB-4000 subs.
Price, Huge-Size etc. was taken into account with my final decision.

Terry


----------



## darthray

tigerhonaker said:


> Darth,
> 
> Way-way-way back many-many-many years ago I tried a Velodyne 18" sub.
> I didn't like it at all and exchanged it within a few days.
> Now back then me being not all that knowledgeable I wouldn't have a had clue as to how to actually set it up correctly.
> And being 100% honest I didn't even know there were professional calibrators.
> *My how things change as the years roll by. *
> 
> Believe it or not I actually did consider going with 4 of the SVS Ultra-16 subs.
> But after a heck of a lot more reading as well as viewing videos *I decided to take Mike's advice and go with the 4 SVS PB-4000 subs.*
> Price, Huge-Size etc. was taken into account with my final decision.
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry,

So true that as the years go by, those wanting to learn from sites like this one. Can learn a lot, and not repeat previous mistake 

As for Mike @*mthomas47*, I have learn so much in the past few years due to his very vast knowledge. And both him and I, are always open to learn more from others. You can sleep tight about his suggestion of 4 PB-4000, that was the equivalent of my previous PB13-Ultra. Since when he make a suggestion about subs, he always remain unbias. And for personal info, he got 4 SVS Ultra-16 subs himself.


Darth


----------



## tigerhonaker

darthray said:


> Hi Terry,
> 
> So true that as the years go by, those wanting to learn from sites like this one. Can learn a lot, and not repeat previous mistake
> 
> As for Mike @*mthomas47*, I have learn so much in the past few years due to his very vast knowledge. And both him and I, are always open to learn more from others. You can sleep tight about his suggestion of 4 PB-4000, that was the equivalent of my previous PB13-Ultra. Since when he make a suggestion about subs, he always remain unbias. And for personal info, he got 4 SVS Ultra-16 subs himself.
> 
> 
> Darth


Darth,

mthomas47, (Mike) as far as I am concerned he is a Super-Knowledgeable AVS member and what I refer to as an All-around-Good-Guy. 

Terry


----------



## darthray

For a while, most of pictures were gone. Today, they all been restore

Look it was just a temporary problem, and those members who suffer the problem. Check your theater link, and might have a nice surprise!!!

Darth


----------



## darthray

A little over a year ago, we adopted a new little guy to our family. Very friendly with lots of love, for been always around us. And greeting me everyday at the door, when I come home from work. A few months ago, I had to replace a new AVP and 4K player.

Well while doing this, this little guy realise that there is another room on the other side And got into the mission, of getting in that room. While he was slowly tearing down the panel, made of foam for my equipment's inside the wall. A couple weeks ago, my wife was moving some stuff in that room. He finally achieve his mission, to get through

Here's some pictures, from left to right;
-Looking so innocent.
-What he does with cardboard.
-My wall foam panel, starting to have the faith as the cardboard.
-The end result.



























Since I now had to built a kitty proof, wall panel. Here's some pics of my built, with the various steps;
-The raw material cut at the store, to fit in my SUV.
-The pieces cut and ready for the painting.
-The foam panel removed.
-Verifying everything fit correctly.
-The painting.
-Gluing the first piece.
-Some other ones, using tape since I could not use clamps on them.













































-The last 3 pieces glue in place, and the glue has to cure for another 24hr.









The first one, show a couple little nudges. For been able to use the Open/Close and power button, on the top of the player. While the second one, is the final result for now. Other than doing a couple more paint layers, to hide all the small scratch's done when gluing all the pieces. And of course, a proper dusting job will also be required.















While I am not bad for basic carpentry, looking closely you can see that I am not a cabinet craftsman.

Darth

P.S. The second last picture show a beige, this is due to the camera flash when doing a close picture. While all the other ones, were taken with powerful work light. In my very dim lighting in my room. You cannot see none of those flaw, but will still add a couple more paint layers in a near future to hide the scratch's.

Second P.S. Some picture got deleted for been posted twice, and now show at the end as attachments. And cannot remove them
 The last picture on the attachment, was not suppose to be deleted.


----------



## darthray

I got this from my daughter, living in BC for Christmas. A perfect nice little addition to my Theater, since the theme is around Star Wars. It is made of African Mahogany wood, and hand carve from a local BC artist.












Darth


----------



## taxman48

DarthRay: Another Star Wars fan here, great job on the theater!! How do you like the Soundocity outriggers? I have the Paradigm 700 speakers and was looking for a good company. Once again great job..


----------



## darthray

taxman48 said:


> DarthRay: Another Star Wars fan here, great job on the theater!! How do you like the Soundocity outriggers? I have the Paradigm 700 speakers and was looking for a good company. Once again great job..


First Sorry for the very late reply, I do not check my own thread lately other than when I receive a notice or quote.

The construction and build quality of the Soundocity outriggers, is outstanding without any flaws in the product.

I bought mine for look only, since having previous DIY outrigger. Know that outrigger can make a difference in sound when on a hard floor, and not so much on a carpet floor like my present room compare to my previous one.

The short answer, I never regretted getting them. Even if was only for a look thing, and been on the expensive side

For the built quality, I give them out of 5.

Darth


----------



## Technology3456

Edit sent over PM instead.


----------



## darthray

Just adding a new picture, for my latest locations.









Having only one MLP, having both there give me the bass results for my bass. The beer can is only there, to show the shear size of those subs with an 18" servo drive woofer.

Darth


----------



## Soundhob37

darthray said:


> Here's a couple picture pictures to show the difference in size, of my previous SVS PB13-Ultra. That are also on the large size, compare to my new Rythmik FV18.
> 
> The two BP13 in the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the FV18, since there is not enough space for both in front due to the door on left side and the screen height (And you still can see the foot print of my previous PB13, on
> the left side of the Center speaker). The sub driver is now on the right side, instead of the left side seen on this picture. And is at the 1/4 position from the right wall, from the previous 1/3 position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason, for the second FV18 been in the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, much larger for room locations options.
> 
> Also if you look at the right back corner of that sub, you will notice it sit on the plastic that go around the door entrance.
> Meaning the sub is couple to the floor on that corner. To remedy that, I got some of these;
> Shepherd Hardware 9928 3-Inch Heavy Duty Adhesive Felt Furniture Pads: Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement
> Since they are 3" round and self adhesive, I stock two of them back to back. And resulted in the perfect height to raise the right corner, to clear the plastic edge by about 1mm (around 1/16, 3/32 of an inch) to decouple the sub directly to the floor. Meaning 3 side of the bottom of the sub sit on the carpet, and 1 is on the felt and not directly on the hard floor. And no wiggle at all, and is very solid to the ground
> 
> 
> Darth


Don’t mind me creeping on your theater. Couldn’t help but notice what I think is a Paragon popcorn machine in the background. I have the Paragon Professional 6 ounce and love it. Custom Harley decals? Nice! Where did you get those?


----------



## darthray

Soundhob37 said:


> Don’t mind me creeping on your theater. Couldn’t help but notice what I think is a Paragon popcorn machine in the background. I have the Paragon Professional 6 ounce and love it. Custom Harley decals? Nice! Where did you get those?


Not sure of the brand of this popcorn machine, but it is painted. As for where I got it was in 2005, in Lloydminster AB/SK (a city with two Province border) in Canada and was expensive to get. Even if we have use mine only around 5-6 time since, since too many people told me 'it's not a Theater unless you have a real Popcorn machine' to shut them up

Darth


----------

